# How to be friends?



## Weasel (Mar 2, 2002)

The pigeon that I saved yesterday is doing well. I estimate that he is about 30 days old, although he is very clumsy on his feet. I don't want to scare him, so how is the best way to get him to warm up to me? He is fearful right now, and since I have to hand feed him it would be nice to become friends. What do any of you think.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good evening Weasel,
You say you estimate his age to be about 30 days old? Bonnie & Clyde are 27 days old & they are eating like there is no tomorrow. 
Being clumsy & not eating on his own he may be a bit younger.
You got him at a great age to bond, I think. I'm sure he is shy because he is 1) scared & 2) away from Mom & Dad. You can become his parent now by loving him, talking to him & making him a part of you. He will, I am sure love up to you in no time. By hand feeding him he will begin to follow you everywhere. That was the experience I had with Whitefeather.
Please keep us posted.
Cindy 



[This message has been edited by AZWhitefeather (edited January 27, 2003).]


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Hi Weasel,
The bird you found yesterday will take some time to get used to you. Everything is scary at this age (sound more like 2-3 weeks old to me) but things will improve.
First of all, get on a schedule so your bird knows what to expect, every 3 to 4 hours would seem right at this age. 
How are you feeding, what are you feeding?
This would be helpfull for us to know.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## Weasel (Mar 2, 2002)

Thanks for the reply,

I am feeding him Exact baby bird formula. I have another Pigeon that I saved last year and fed her the same food, so hopefully it will work again. This baby that I found has eaten a few very small seeds but I have not seen it drink anything yet. I will continue to hand feed it until it eats more and drinks water on it's own. It seems young since it still cries and has no feathers under it's wings. It likes my other pigeon, and cries when it sees her(probably thinks it's his parent) but Percy could care less about it and will not stand to have it around her nest and cage. I'll continue to talk and try to hold it, hopefully it will trust me soon.
Thanks for all the advice, it is nice to have this site whenever I have a question or concern.
Sincerely,
Brooke.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Brook,
One idea for getting a young bird to learn self-feeding is to let it stand around and watch an adult bird eat seeds.
And for water, try dipping the young birds beak into water once or twice a day.
Good luck,
Carl


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Another way is to peck with your finger at the seed or put afew baby seeds like millet in a water bowl and the squeaker should be very interested in seeing them float and try to eat them!









Mary


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good morning Brooke,
Sure sounds like you doing all the right things for this little pij.
I have no doubt at all that h/s will bond with you. 
I am sure you rescued the little sweetie young enough that h/s only knows to trust rather than shun you.
Thanks for the updated. Give Percy a 'pigeon pat' from us.
Cindy 

Mary, I just read your post. I did the 'finger pecking for food' with Bonnie & Clyde & they immediately joined right in. Now they seem to be eating all the time. They are also drinking like they are afraid the well is going dry. Actually AZ is in an awful drought. Perhaps they know something I don't. lol.



[This message has been edited by AZWhitefeather (edited January 28, 2003).]


----------



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi
It just takes time to bond with a young one. Right now he is frightened because it has always been his instinct to fear humans. But once you bond with this bird, that bond will never be broken and the bird will love you forever. Keep us posted on how things are going. DC


----------

